# Size Question



## deven (Oct 30, 2012)

Does the Kindle Fire HD 8" x 9" have a larger "page" to read from than the 7"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I understand it -- and, mind you, the HD8.9 model isn't released yet so I'm going just by what I've read on Amazon -- the "7" vs. "8.9" refers to the screen diagonal.  So, yes, the 8.9 would have a larger screen size than the 7.  I'm pretty confident this IS the case as it wouldn't make sense to release a device that's bigger overall but without a bigger screen.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Most definitely. As Ann indicated, the 8.9 is almost two inches larger diagonally, which makes for a noticeably larger screen size.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

It all depends upon what you mean by "page" size.

Do you mean physical size of the page or more or less words on a page.

For physical size the answer is definitely yes.

For more words per page the answer is maybe -- set to the same font size they will have the same number of words on the page. But, if you set the fonts so that they _appear_ approximately the same size then you would be setting the 8.9 to a smaller font size so there would be more words on the page on the 8.9 than on the 7.


----------

